# French and Spanish figures?



## Daddy Ireland (4 Apr 2020)

Why France cases recorded as 23,060 yesterday ?


----------



## seamus m (4 Apr 2020)

17800 of them were from nursing homes and 580 deaths all only counted in yesterday .


----------



## Daddy Ireland (4 Apr 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## Daddy Ireland (4 Apr 2020)

Do Spain and Italy include nursing home figures in the John Hopkins stats ?


----------



## odyssey06 (4 Apr 2020)

Daddy Ireland said:


> Do Spain and Italy include nursing home figures in the John Hopkins stats ?



It's not clear to me, even after reading this article I am not sure - we would probably need a separate thread to tease it out.
_The president of the Madrid region, Isabel Díaz Ayuso, estimates that 3,000 people died in care homes in March and says that figure is 2,000 higher than normal. _








						Coronavirus: Europe's care homes struggle as deaths rise
					

France reveals 884 deaths linked to coronavirus and more cases emerge in Spain and Italy.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Sophrosyne (4 Apr 2020)

Daddy Ireland said:


> Do Spain and Italy include nursing home figures in the John Hopkins stats ?



Italy appears to include care homes in its reports.


----------



## Sophrosyne (4 Apr 2020)

This gloomy report from Reuters suggests that in Spain reporting of cases and fatalities in care homes is sporadic.


----------



## Drakon (6 Apr 2020)

Daddy Ireland said:


> Do Spain and Italy include nursing home figures in the John Hopkins stats ?


I find worldometers handy. Not flashy, just figures:








						COVID Live Update: 142,072,345 Cases and 3,034,587 Deaths from the Coronavirus - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------

